# Plant ID for a friend



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of a plant that I would like to help someone ID, its tall with purple on the underside of the upper leaves and some horizontal roots at some of the lower nodes:



















Thanks!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like the plant is still in emersed form (I think) and just converting... Sorry can't help with the ID but cool looking plant though... Free bump for you


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Closeup of the nodes please. Looks like it might be _Alternanthera sessilis_, which will not grow submersed.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am thinking it may be _Alternanthera reineckii_, grown emersed with flowers, but I would like Cavan to confirm.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for responses, I will see if I can get closeup pics of the nodes


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> I am thinking it may be _Alternanthera reineckii_, grown emersed with flowers, but I would like Cavan to confirm.


Could be. Really looks like an _Alternanthera_ in any case.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You can find out pretty soon whether it is _A. sessilis_ or _A. reineckii_. The former really can't grow submersed. It can't seem to form leaves, and just produces two little nubs at each node on the stem. The latter forms leaves perfectly well submersed.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks, I'll let him know


----------

